# WES accessment ,University not in WES Database



## hndsm16 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi All,

I want to apply for accessment to WES for educational credentials. I have 4 yrs of bachelor and Executive MBA (1 year) from kalinga university. When i try to search my university name on WES database, It didn't show any result meaning my university is not in their database. My university is approved by UGC and state laws.

Can anyone guide, if WES only considers universities available in their database for positive accessment Or they do consider other universities also for positive accessment.

Can anyone else also faced such problem : not having university into WES database and got positive accessment ?

Any help will be highly appreciated ?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Why not ask WES directly?

None of us works for WES nor do we have any influence on how they form their policy, so we cannot tell you how to proceed from here.

Also, if WES doesn't recognise your university, there is nothing you or I or anyone else can do about it... it doesn't matter if your university "...is approved by UGC and state laws" or not... UGC and Indian state lawmakers have no authority over WES or the Government of Canada so they cannot compel the Canadian government to force WES to recognise specific school(s) and without WES (or similar) evaluation, the Government of Canada is under no obligation to recognise or accept your education qualification(s).


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

Or try another provider? I used the university of Toronto ECA service. 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## ganeshp05 (Dec 26, 2016)

kalinga university was there in WES

Create a account and input your details, you will find it


----------

